
Poorer nations tend to be religious; wealthy less so, except for U.S - ardoi
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/12/23/americans-are-in-the-middle-of-the-pack-globally-when-it-comes-to-importance-of-religion/ft_15-12-17_religioussaliencescatter/
======
nunobrito
Actually, nope.

Start with Egyptians, pharaoh was a god and everything centered around them.
Quite rich nation by any standards, lasted a few thousands years until the
Romans.

Romans were fairly religious too and quite wealthy. Their empire (counting the
eastern empire) lasted some 1500 years.

If looking on recent centuries, the Italian peninsula is quite wealthy with
4th biggest PIB in EUR, followed by France in 3rd. Both of them with religion
at its core. If looking at #1 today in EU, Germany, then notice how Bavarians
(comparable to Texas) are 200% ferrous Catholics and second wealthiest state
of Germany.

If looking at Spain and Portugal which are traditionally religious. They too
were rich beyond measure since the 15th century up to 18th, that's 300 years
with the two Iberian nations taking the centerpiece on the globe as the
dominant world powers.

How old again is the US?

Religious and wealth have either worked together or destroyed each other
across history. Therefore claiming that exists a tendency for less wealth in
more religious nations is fallacious.

